# Herbal Medicine



## hobopoe

Does anyone carry herbs or herbal medicine or something like that? I only ask because I do such, but would like to know if anyone has further additions.

I keep a head of garlic with me in my pack, along with some catnip and valerian root. I eat the raw garlic fairly often, or twice daily when sick. I started doing so when I learned of all the benefits of it (boosts immune system, kills parasites, lowers blood pressure when ingested often and long enough,and a small list of effects I do not have on hand). The catnip for some people, when steeped in boiled water can act as a sleep time tea, in case I am having trouble sleeping. Valerian acts as a muscle relaxer, so can substitute for a few smaller pain killers.


----------



## linno

This is crazy I was seriously thinking about writing a similar post last night. I'm obsessed with garlic and have figured it would be easy to travel with whole bulbs. Was wondering how to travel with Braggs raw AVC. ..that's a daily must for me but I have been thinking I will up my garlic and add lemons (like ask for a lot of wedges on the side with a glass of water where I eat.... or grab an occasional lemon somewhere...) was also considering spirulina just cuz I have it right now (beginning my travels this sat....) was also considering bringing sprout seeds and a jar and grow sprouts for eating on the go... sorry these are not herbs but similar.... also thinking small piece of ginger root and some dried cayenne peppers...but for me GARLIC IS A MUST! great post :)))


----------



## linno

I've cut using melatonin for sleep this month and switched to breathing exercises for sleep just cuz it leaves me groggy and I'd like to be fully aware should I need to wake up suddenly.... otherwise taken some green flower herbs haha
might grab a little kratom for days with achey body.... most likely not...


----------



## Odin

GARLIC! >.> I believe wooo waaa wooo waaaa.. ::
I got some garlic today for the first time in a long time. 
Along with assortment of veggies. ::woot::
(Gonna try go back to better nutrition... even though I have no green flower herb...::cigar::  oh le sigh... le sigh... ...
(green flowers usually encourage my veggie eats... )::lurking::
To tired to tday... Tomorrow. Monster salad. (even got some spices and oil to make my own dressing.)
Haha... ::hungry::
HOpeing this will help me get more mental clarity as well. I need to get in gear... I say, I say, I say:ldman::. 
Krumpkins and Balderdash.:ompus::
Wooo hooo. ::joyful::


----------



## Odin

Also I used Valerian root capsules once when really stressed and insomniac... worked real good for a while kinda... 
Then stopped working. 
Green flower power > Vroot.


----------



## iamwhatiam

I used to carry some essential oils too....tea tree oil (also eucalyptus, rosemary, etc) is good for anti-bugs like ticks, lice, etc. and as an antiseptic.
Even tho its kind of heavy, sometimes I like to carry a little bit of coconut oil. Not only is it good for cooking, but is great for a number of things...one of which is "oil pulling" that is used in ayurvedic medicine. google it. 
Also - speaking of garlic...one thing I discovered is that if you ever have an abscess and want to help draw all the gunk/puss out of it, one thing you can do is to crush up a clove of garlic and use that as a poultice on it. I wouldn't keep it on longer than around 15 minutes because the garlic is a little caustic, and will burn your skin. just take it off after 15 minutes and rinse skin. repeat a few times throughout the day with a fresh clove. I did this with an old abscess that had healed over but I could still see a bunch of black gunk inside. within 2 or 3 days the crushed garlic expelled all that shit and brought all the gunk/puss to the surface....pretty cool to watch happen


----------



## linno

Coconut oil is another I was debating also but I agree it's heavy and so I am Co sidering bringing a small amount in plastic container maybe....I used it all summer for sunscreen and lotion....went to a festival in September and forgot it and got burned right away! It works great for me and I've used it for pulling as well! Rarely use it for cooking anymore. I have 4 pounds at home right now (a 3 lb unopened giant jar and a pound left in one of the same....) will be sad to leave it behind but can surely find a home for it! Also plan on taking tea tree I use it for deodorant with a Thai stone thing... and spray my clothes so they don't stink between washes and also as bugspray..... YES!


----------



## linno

Coconut oil is also good fuel high nutrition for people moving around a lot....which by definition that's kind of us. Not too hard to swallow a spoonful and get a little energy on the go


----------



## Pigfucker

Garlic clove, ginger root, and cannabis.
All three make food taste better!


----------



## hobopoe

coconut oil is also good for a very light sunscreen. 
Odin, did the capsules ever work for sore muscles or other pain?

Hah,Pig, that is pretty good.


----------



## linno

Coconut oil in combination with other healthy practices like drinking a shit ton of water and eating living foods and limited chemical use on the body...... Works better than light. I hooped outdoors all summer for like 5 hours a day in the peek of the suns hot hours....I never got burned. Forgot it for 3 days in mid September. ....got burned....


----------



## spectacular

weed


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I have a little thing of melauecha oil however its spelled. Ive been chewing garlic and just got some Nutriferon. Look that up. Also i cook with thw dried garlic you can buy like seasoning. Also i try to drink a cup of water with a little apple cider vinegar in it everynight. I have melatonin 10mg when i wasnt sleeping great. It worked one time but since i sleep pretty good now it didnt work as well last few times i used it. I take it once and while for thehell of it


----------



## spectacular

oh and one time i used garlic cloves for a yeast infection. smelled like a cesar salad down there


----------



## Odin

hobopoe said:


> coconut oil is also good for a very light sunscreen.
> Odin, did the capsules ever work for sore muscles or other pain?
> 
> Hah,Pig, that is pretty good.



YEa I guess they did... While they were working before maybe I got used to them and after a lil bit... ... well granted I took more than recommended... I totally felt like I was in a fluffy cloud. ANd I did not get to sleep right away... but I was in that state of getting there.


----------



## Odin

bizzolizzo said:


> oh and one time i used garlic cloves for a yeast infection. smelled like a cesar salad down there



I rub some oregano and dried tomatoes on my junk... with crotch rot you got yourself a mushroom pizza with sausage.

::joyful::


----------



## starrling

I carry around a healing herb book so of I need something for a specific problem I know what to get. I'm working on building up an herb collection. Sage, garlic, ginger, tumeric,


----------



## starrling

Nutmeg even for depression


----------



## stryk3

Oregano oil is really good to have handy, I've knocked out stubborn tonsillitis with it by applying it directly to my tonsils with a q-tip. You can also use it for food poisoning but I haven't tried it myself. It's also nice to stave off any kinda throat/sinus infections and keep your mouth nice and clean. This shit is crazy potent though one drop in a shotglass of water used as a mouthwash will burn the fuck outta your mouth and nuke any nastiness trying to set up shop in there.

Love the idea of carrying a garlic bulb!

I've had mixed experiences using herbal bug sprays. They seem to require 3-4 applications to saturate your skin before they're effective and require frequent re application. DEET is nasty but damn does that shit work when you need it to. I may try and formulate my own herbal bugspray at some point to resolve the potency issues. 

An antifungal foot salve is great to have on hand to keep your feet from getting all fucked up. 

Not really herbal but salt and activated charcoal are useful in a first aid kit.


----------



## arianaholland1

Yes I take a passionflower extract from Whole Foods before bedtime


----------



## MamaSow

I know I'm late here, but great thread.

It's good to remember how great garlic is too. 

I carry:
garlic
ginger root
peppermint/spearmint
salt
white willow bark tincture
coconut oil
essential oils
baking soda
apple cider vinegar


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Oh lawdy where do I start? First off the traditional ayurvedic use of garlic turmeric and honey will help cure just about everything. Note when using garlic crush and let sit for 10-15 minutes before all uses (even cooking, same goes for onions!) It oxidizes and makes it less caustic.

I also highly advocate eating beets. Its great for the blood, which is your main way of fighting any kind of infection.

Also echanecea angustafolia and purpura (I think its spelled?) I can't remember what the exact deal with the difference with them is. Something like ones more masc/fem and from different places. Which taking into consideration if your like wayy into it, but they both do the same thing. Its a powerful antibiotic that triggers an immune response so take it carefully as it can interfere with other herbs. Also it tastes great almost sickeningly sweet. Make sure you get the root/ root extract. The leaves and stems are basically bullshit and herb companies sell them when they're basically floor sweepings.

Other roots include: Licorice is great for cramps stomach problems electrolyte imbalances but should be used with caution because it makes your body retain salt. Valerian is a great muscle relaxer/ sleep aid (think valium). Kinda on the other end of the spectrum is kava but its more toxic and can harm your liver. Sassafras for livening the mood just throwing off the cuff here but you get the point roots are powerful medicine.

Theres a lot of good herbs too but theyre more for daily maintenance vs using to cure an ailment. Sage for stomach problems and topical use. Chamomile to calm. Nettle to cleanse the liver. I've heard great things about oregano oil being used internally to fight infections.

Essential oils are a daily for me usually eucalyptus because its cost effective and just about as good as tea tree. Great for cleaning wounds and drawing out venom from insect bites and used orally as a mouth rinse (mix with water.

Coconut oil is good for everything. If you feel like shit eat like two table spoons you'll feel better in like 30 minutes. Highly alkaline and rich in omegas. Great for skin and scalp. Also works well on leather products because it never goes rancid.

Mineral supplements are good. Colloidal silver when I'm sick and zinc sulfate for everyday immune support.

Dietary clays are also highly beneficial taken internally or externally also throw some activated charcoal in there great for the stomach and blood.

Anything I'm missing? thats all from the top of my head. Got into this when I was vegan years ago and its served me well since.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

I keep a little pot of strong tiger balm with me when travelling, it's great for pain relief and aching joints and muscle tension. Good when you pack too heavy and walk further than you're capable of.


----------



## MamaSow

MamaSow said:


> I know I'm late here, but great thread.
> 
> It's good to remember how great garlic is too.
> 
> I carry:
> garlic
> ginger root
> peppermint/spearmint
> salt
> white willow bark tincture
> coconut oil
> essential oils
> baking soda
> apple cider vinegar



I forgot to include the all important activated charcoal. It's a great toothpaste on the fly, but even more importantly can be use for mild poisoning etc. I accidentally ate some oleander a few months ago and the activated charcoal meant I didn't have to go to the ER. Can also help with stomach aches.


----------



## happythoughts123

linno said:


> This is crazy I was seriously thinking about writing a similar post last night. I'm obsessed with garlic and have figured it would be easy to travel with whole bulbs. Was wondering how to travel with Braggs raw AVC. ..that's a daily must for me but I have been thinking I will up my garlic and add lemons (like ask for a lot of wedges on the side with a glass of water where I eat.... or grab an occasional lemon somewhere...) was also considering spirulina just cuz I have it right now (beginning my travels this sat....) was also considering bringing sprout seeds and a jar and grow sprouts for eating on the go... sorry these are not herbs but similar.... also thinking small piece of ginger root and some dried cayenne peppers...but for me GARLIC IS A MUST! great post :)))


I am also a huge fan of garlic and I swear it will cure anything anything anything, just take a clove and chew it up with water or an apple or something it will cure anything I promise


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Valerian people. Definitely helps with sleep trouble, calming. Can even be taken daily as anxiety help I read. I don’t have daytime too much lately, besides usual bull but at night I’ve been taking it organic Oregon tilthe valerian, 17.00 a bottle but beats drinking heavily or pharmaceuticals which is never answer anymore to me. Sleep issues suck but sleeping and anxiety pills are not worth it. It’s like a cover up chemical imbalance waiting to happen. Herbs are great.


----------



## nobrains

Threads like this are important. I encourage everybody to share helpful healing knowledge. Be sure to do research on everything you can, just don't settle for the first thing you hear. Wikipedia is a decent resource to start with for cursory knowledge. The more you learn the better you get.


----------



## bazarov

I always have some Kratom on me. You're probably familiar but it's an mu-opiod agonist and basically acts as any regular opiate minus the destructive properties. It's a godsend when my muscles are aching or my ass is sore from sitting on concrete all day - the pain just disappears.


----------



## nobrains

bazarov said:


> I always have some Kratom on me.



Opiod addiction is a huge problem in the United States.

On that note there are now many Americans pharmacies allowed to carry naloxone, aka narcan. It's an opiod antagonist which can result in a complete or partial reversal of an opiod overdose. Notably it recently went on sale in NOLA. you don't need a perscription. Ask for it and carry it. You can remember heroin overdose antidote.

If my information is incorrect or impartial i would like somebody to correct me. Thanks.

I'm not a doctor.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Ethnobitanicals generate a large portion of my income, and I always carry (and collect) various plants everywhere I go.

I'll make a short list:

·Peganum harmala seeds (which contain: harmine, harmaline, tetrohydroharmine, and other harmala alkaloids; these seeds function as a mild psychoactive and reversible monoamine oxidase inhibitor; commonly consumed in decoctions containing dimethyltryptamine

·Acacia confusa root bark (contains N,N-dimethyltryptamine, N-methyl-tryptamine; can be used for extractions, ayahuasca analogue brews, or can be eaten in combination with a monoamine oxidase inhibitor.

·Mimosa Hostilis root bark (contains primarily dimethyltrptamine; uses are the same as acacia confusa root bark.

·Banisteriopsis caapi vine (contains harmine, harmaline, tetrahydroharmine, and other harmala alkaloids; is used as an MAOI in ayahuasca brews, and is mildly psychoactive on it's own.

·Voacanga Africana seeds (contain iboga alkaloids such as voacangine, voacamine, vobtusine, tabersonine, minor amounts of ibogaine and of other iboga alkaloids; these seeds are used in africa as a stimulant, aphrodisiac, and ceremonial psychedelic.

·Trichocereus pachanoi/peruvianus cacti powder (legal as an ornamental cactus, trichocereus cacti contain mescaline and other phenethylamine alkaloids; used as a traditional psychedelic

...and of coarse I always carry cannabis, I usually carry salvia divinorum leaf and salvia extract, I always have ipomea tricolor seeds, Argyreia nervosa seeds, psilocybe fungi, amanita muscaria fungi, I even carry Datura stramonium as well as rare plant products such as virola theiodora resin. I also carry herbs like kava, Valerian root, chamomile, and so on...

I also know how to identify useful wild plants and herbs, which I am constantly collecting on my travels.

I apologize for the lengthy post, it's just a topic for which I have a good deal of enthusiasm.


----------



## roughdraft

Damiana gets me right as fuck

Turnera diffusa is the scientific name

grows in Texas/Mexico and Central America.*yellow flower if i recall correctly

herbal, mild psychoactive and mild* aphrodisiac. very relaxing. smells and tastes unlike anything else. i love it i love it i love it


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Turnera diffusa is a fascinating plant, it's not one of my "regulars", but I have encountered it from time to time.

A few of the girls that I am very close with are into exploring sexuality in relation to spirituality, and during some of our work in that area we were combining empathogens/entactogens/psychedelics with certain tantric yoga and meditation practices. Initially we were exploring plant aphrodisiacs such as voacanga africana seeds and turnera diffusa, which are not entirely useless, but are far from what I would consider a true aphrodisiac, and were completely lacking in spiritual enhancement properties. I think that 2,5-dimethoxy-4-bromo-phenethylamine (2C-B), 5-methoxy-diisopropyl-tryptamine (5-meo-DIPT; foxy methoxy) and 3,4-methylenedioxy-N-methyl-amphetamine (MDMA) were the most effective compounds in this area, however, we made some great progress with LSD, which I would not even consider an aphrodisiac. ...any way, This is getting somewhat off topic, and is also somewhat personal, so I am not going to go into anymore detail here. ...I only mention the above as it composes the majority of my personal experimentation with this plant.

Turnera diffusa is fascinating though. In the past it was used as a cannabis substitute, and while I do not feel the plant produces a cannabis similar experience, others seem to think it's fitting enough. Chemically the plant is fascinating as well, chemical compounds present:
*Pinene, cineol, damianin; tetraphyllin B; gonzalitosin I; arbutin; tricosan-2-one; acacetin; p-cymene; sitosterol; 1,8-cineole; apigenin; a-pinene; carotene*
And while most Will not dispute the plants mild psychoactivity, attempting to pinpoint the compound(s) responsible has been a quite the task.

I am never in areas where this plant grows wild, but identifying it should not be very difficult. I love collecting useful plants/herbs/entheogens on my travels, and I am sure that if I spotted this plant in the wild I would gather a small amount for my collection.

Again, I apologize for the lengthy post as well as any instances where I strayed too far off topic. I am doing my best to stay on point and to keep the content that I post in line with the venue.


----------

